# Pregnant Bengal help please....



## kirstyrose (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and I am just wondering if there is anyone who could give me a little advice reagrding my pregnant bengal cat.

She is just over a year old and was kept as a housecat, we were hoping to let her have one litter of bengals and then get her neutered. But unfortunately when she came into heat she escaped and was gone for a day and half. As worrying and upsetting for us as this was she eventually returned with a big male tabby moggy friend in tow! It was clear the deed had been done and he kept at the windows and doors trying to get to her for the next 2 weeks!! This was on the 13th Feb, she came back on the 15th feb so thats when conception took place. 

She isnt overly big and i have been feeling her tummy and have felt some slight "fluttering" movements. Her teets have grown, but she doesnt feel that full of milk yet. She has became very affectionate and has slowed down alot now. I am just wondering if anyone would be able to advise me on the information above when roughly she will be due, as i am going to take time off work to keep an eye on her. 

Also any other tips or information would be much appreciated, as i havent had contact with a pregnant cat since my moggy had kittens when i was about 10!!! 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Assuming she mated on 14th Feb (ahh sweet - Valentines babies) she is due to give birth on April 20th. 

Just keep feeding her high quality food and/or kitten food so she gets the nutrients she needs - there's a sticky in at the top of this section on what you need for birthing.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Cant really add much make sure she eats what she wants lots of affection! And keep a eye on her, maybe create a room with a den in it for her and put her in it to get used to it for her 'birthing' room?

Get a birthing box ready, There is a thread above with lots of items for them  good luck!


----------



## kirstyrose (Nov 3, 2008)

great thanks alot for your help! il have a look at the sticky thread. :biggrin:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Sterile hand lotion
Iodine Spray
Replacement milk & Baby hand rearing kit (just incase, I like to be prepared!) 
Bed sheet all cut up to size
Towels
Box of Tissues / Kitchen Roll 
Hot water bottle & heat pad for mum & babies
Rubbish Bags
Scales
Paper & Pens / Pencil all headed with sex/weight/colour etc
Kitten id tags with own numbers (incase litters are due near each other so need to tell them apart)
Puppy pads good to put down I was told
Scissors

Tahts whats in my box lol!


----------



## kirstyrose (Nov 3, 2008)

sorry for sounding silly but what are the scissors for??

just looked at your website you have some stunning cats!


----------



## kirstyrose (Nov 3, 2008)

Also another quick question, shall i get her box ready now for her to have them in so she can get used to it as she has about 11 days to go? And are there any signs which tell you when she is going into labour? Thamkyou!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi & welcome

Yes I would get her birthing box ready as the birth is not long away!

If you would like anymore help then don't hesitate to ask!

Good luck!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes Id get it ready now, thanks Im glad you like my site! :laugh:
What bengal do you have? 

Oh I never bothered with the scissors in the end I cut the cords at the top with my fingernails & spray the iodine on it to stop infections going up them 

When she has stopped feeding the kits you can have her spayed after.
My girl has just started to call again after having 8 babies! They are 6 weeks now, she is very restless, I dont like seeing them like it! :sad:


----------

